

Users prefer older iPhones to newer Androids - spidersilva
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/users-prefer-older-iphones-over-newer-android

======
orangecat
_Though there are a bevy of Android smartphones out on the market, no one
device by itself seems capable of taking on Apple's iPhone lineup._

s/Though/Because/

